
Ask HN: How do you deploy code from master to prod? - tomasreimers
Curious what other people do? I know there are a lot of options for CI&#x2F;CD these days and I&#x27;m curious what&#x27;s popular.
======
gregorymfoster
At Airbnb, we built an internal tool called Deployboard which made it easy for
engineers to promote deployments across environments. Then we transitioned
over to Spinnaker in order to codify deployment processes and help automate
the analysis of canary metrics.

